
Visual Studio Code adds support for vertical panels - tosh
https://code.visualstudio.com/insiders/
======
tosh
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/2806#issuecomment...](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/2806#issuecomment-339637478)

